# Javea Rentals - advice needed



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All

I need some advice on long term rentals in Javea.

Can you please advise whether EUR 2,500 is a reasonable budget for a 4 bed *furnished house or apartment ? 

If not, how much do you think we will need to spend ?

Also what's the best way to find a rental ? Via a website or through an agent ?

Recommendations of either would be hugely appreciated,

Many Thanks*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need some advice on long term rentals in Javea.
> 
> ...


You'll get a palace for that! I pay 1/5 of that for 3 bedrooms with a shared pool in the port. 
Before we moved to this place I paid 1000 for a huge 5 bed place but with only 3 of us now it was ridiculous. 
I don't tend to use agents but know a lot of them, I never recommend a company I haven't used personally, but would let you know by PM what I know of a company's reputation.


----------



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> You'll get a palace for that! I pay 1/5 of that for 3 bedrooms with a shared pool in the port.
> Before we moved to this place I paid 1000 for a huge 5 bed place but with only 3 of us now it was ridiculous.
> I don't tend to use agents but know a lot of them, I never recommend a company I haven't used personally, but would let you know by PM what I know of a company's reputation.



Thanks for your reply. Is there a website that you'd recommend we look at ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> Thanks for your reply. Is there a website that you'd recommend we look at ?


take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a section about renting with some links

or just google 'long term rental Jávea' & lots of the local agents' websites will come up


----------



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for your help.

Quick question - what is the norm regarding pool safety in Spain ? We have 3 young children so ideally we would like a fenced pool. Are thee any alternative safety measures that people use ? Perhaps I should start a new thread on this question ? Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Quick question - what is the norm regarding pool safety in Spain ? We have 3 young children so ideally we would like a fenced pool. Are thee any alternative safety measures that people use ? Perhaps I should start a new thread on this question ? Thanks


some properties will have fenced pools - I'm not sure there are any rules about it though, as far as rental villas are concerned

I used to just put an inflatable vest on my little one whenever she was playing near the pool, until I was confident that she was safe

she was swimming confidently before she was two - but I used the vest for about another year


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> some properties will have fenced pools - I'm not sure there are any rules about it though, as far as rental villas are concerned
> 
> I used to just put an inflatable vest on my little one whenever she was playing near the pool, until I was confident that she was safe
> 
> she was swimming confidently before she was two - but I used the vest for about another year


It is actually a LEGAL requirement that all pools be fenced and have a lockable gate.

I will try and look out the appropriate legislation.


Having said that, there are MANY villas for rent that do not have fencing around the pool .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> It is actually a LEGAL requirement that all pools be fenced and have a lockable gate.
> 
> I will try and look out the appropriate legislation.
> 
> ...


I had a feeling it might be..... but I've never yet rented a place with a fenced pool - even on gated urbs with shared pools


----------



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a highly adventurous and mischievous 1 year old. I don't think we could relax without something in place to prevent her accessing the pool. In Australia we have a very high number of toddler drawings every year in backyard pools


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> I have a highly adventurous and mischievous 1 year old. I don't think we could relax without something in place to prevent her accessing the pool. In Australia we have a very high number of toddler drawings every year in backyard pools


can't speak for the whole of Spain - but as far as I can remember there has been just one toddler pool drowning in Jávea in the past 10 years that we've been here - several adults though


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Our pool is the Atlantic, it would be a brugger of a job to fence that off. :loco:

Yeh I know, I am a bit potty, :nod:


----------

